# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Afganistan`ı Bölme Senaryolarının Oyuncusu Taliban

## ceydaaa

taliban.jpgTürkiye ve Afganistan halkı arasında derin bağlara dayalı dostluk var. Türkiye ve Türkler Afganistanı, Afganları seviyor. Bunun da ötesinde, Afganistanda Türkler çok seviliyor
Özellikle dikkat çekmek isterim ki; tarih boyunca birçok ülke ile sorun yaşayan Afganistanın sorun yaşamadığı tek ülke Türkiyedir
Türkiyenin büyüklüğünü en iyi Afganistandan, Orta Asyadan görebilirsiniz. Türkiye gerçekten Orta Asya Cumhuriyetlerinden Afrikaya, çok geniş bir coğrafyada söz sahibidir
Afganistan işgalinin ardından dağılma sürecine giren Sovyetler Birliği, on yıldan fazla süren çatışmaların ardından mücahitlere boyun eğerek ülkeden çıkmak zorunda kaldı 1990′lı yılların başlarında.
Başlangıçta basit bir öğrenci hareketi olarak tanıtılan Talibanın 1994′te kurulması ve mücahitler hükümetini ortadan kaldırarak iktidara gelmesi ve ardından Afganistanda yaşananlar, yaklaşık 20 yıldır dünya gündeminin ilk sıralarında yer almaya devam ediyor.
Afganistanda neler oluyor?, Bu ülkeyi nasıl bir gelecek bekliyor? gibi kafalarda oluşan soru işaretlerine eski diplomat, günümüzün kültür elçisi, Taliban öncesi dönemde Afganistanın Ankara Büyükelçisi olarak görev yapan Dr. A. Selam Asımın ağzından cevap arayalım dedik. Böylece Ankaradaki Afganistan Sofrasına giderek, kendisiyle eğitimden kültüre, diplomasiden savaşa Afganistanı konuştuk. Neler mi anlattı? Şimdi sizleri Sayın Dr. A. Selam Asımın söyledikleriyle baş başa bırakalım.

----------

